# Tar Wheel Century Report and pics



## johnbspinnen' (Mar 12, 2005)

The River City Cycling Club did a fantastic job on the Tar Wheel Century this year, here's a report.

The ride options (33,66, or 100 miles) brought togethr about 300 cyclists of all shapes, sizes and ability levels. It was great to see such a big turnout on a cold blustery morning. The Tar Wheel could be described as the flatest century course around, but the 25mph (sustained) wind from the NW gaves us all hills of the invisable variety. 

I've got to admit that it was hard to get moyivated for the 1 hour drive down from Va. Bch. that morning with the wind howling and the temperature below 50. It just didn't look like a great day to ride:







I was surprising but glad to see a parking lot full of cyclists readying for their rides when I arrived at River Road Middle School for the start. It was still VERY cold:























We rolled out of the mass start and it seemed the only way to get warm was ride!
After bridging up to the lead group we had a very loosely organized peloton. Finally someone shouts some instructions to try and get us organized, and I was glad he did. Nearing an hour the group dwindled to 7-10 riders but there were a few that were much stronger than the rest of us. In this wind no one wanted to be stuck out there solo.The Credit Agricole guy (Steve?) took a strong pull and split the remaining 6 of us into 2 groups of three. We regrouped shortly through a small town, but Steve, Larry and another motored away. I was off the back and solo  . 

I hooked up with Mike at the 48 mile rest stop:






and we rode together till we saw his buddy Larry on the side of the road with a flat. A flat was the only way to slow this guy down, he was one of powerhouses leading the early morning group. He was stuck with the wrong size tube and a dysfuctional CO2 can so Mike helped him fix the flat while I caught my breath and took photos!  















A quick three minutes later we were back on the road. Larry tried to show off his BMX skills (hes nationally ranked and raced in Europe) by riding off the shoulder for a while.

The good news is that we collected a fourth, the bad news is that he was strong and I knew I would only be hangin' on. This new guy was in shorts and a sleeveless top! It was getting warmer but if he started like that he must have ice water in his viens.He also took pulls while out of the saddle the whole time. One pull for me and I was OTB (off the back) again. Although I never quite lost sight of those guys they got awful small out there in the distance.

I caught up with the guys again at the 74 mile rest stop:







All the rest stops were totally loaded with good food, drinks and this one even had a DJ with a sound system! I knew the only way I could put time into these guys was to slide on out of the stop quick and try and stay away. The ol' "sneaky rest stop solo break" technique. Luckily I met a fine young lady and her friend to give me a lead out:






She was sporting some of the most comfortable cycling shoes I'd ever seen!

I stayed away for an hour or so till Larry caught me. We rode together for a while till he dropped me (that was inevitable) then solo in for the rest of the ride. Those last miles were all into the wind and went on FOREVER. It turns out the Century was actually 107 miles.

Congrats to all that rode and thanks to all that ran this ride, I cant think of anything you could've done better (well, I dont really like Grape Gatorade!). It really is inspiring to see how cycling can bring together people of all different ages,backgrounds and ability levels. 

More photos:

Some finishers:







Every now and then you meet some folks that have the whole thing wired. They know what they're doing, why they're doing it, AND they do it right! :














This crew finished their ride, grabbed a cold beverage, kicked back and relaxed to some Jimi Hendrix!


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Nice Report*

Looked fun.

Was the first picture off the Lessner Bridge?

Will you be doing the Tom Coghill ride this weekend?


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Mar 12, 2005)

*Yep...Good Eyes*



Lifelover said:


> Looked fun.
> 
> Was the first picture off the Lessner Bridge?
> 
> Will you be doing the Tom Coghill ride this weekend?


Sure was the Lesner bridge. I did Coghill last year and would do it this year but I'm probably heading up to the race at Lodi Farms to get mt butt handed to me! Went up there today for a pre-ride, It was a beautiful day on a tight, twisty, rooted track! Riding it at night could be VERY interesting.


----------

